# C&D Canal



## q9272678 (Aug 13, 2001)

Anybody have any tips for timing the current from the Cheasapeke to Cape May?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet! ALWAYS use the tide to and from. Check tide charts and plan accordingly .


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Go with the tidal current in the canal, then wait behind Reedy Island or in Delaware City for a favorable tidal current to Cape May. Search for posts by chef2sail.

NOAA tidal currents should be the first item to research.

If waiting for a favorable current at Delaware City, I had 5.9 ft depth at low tide in the entrance then better than 9 ft in the Delaware City Canal in early May.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

"Currents" ap for android works great. Easy to see the state of current at any given time. Plenty of data available for that route. 

Seems going to Cape May is harder to time than the other way. Last Sept I made it from Cape May to Ches City in one day with favorable current the whole way


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Chesapeake and Delaware Canal - Navigation, Passage, Transit, & Distance Information
http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/currents13/tab2ac5.html#60


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

q9272678 said:


> Anybody have any tips for timing the current from the Cheasapeke to Cape May?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


Yes, buy 2013 Eldridge's Tide and Pilot Book - there are specific entries for the C&D canal and the Delaware Bay entrance and adjustments up the Delaware Bay and River.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

watch out for logs and other trash in the canal,ask me how i know!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Having done ths trip over 100 times Xort s right on. Trick is to plan the currents not completely the same as tides. Going to Cape May best to take the current through the canal stop off at Reedy Island on the Delaware River and wait for the "express" . Thecurrent will be with you for 5.5 hours, so f you leave 1 hour before slack, you will make The Cape May canal or point in 7 hours motorsailing at average 7 SOG. 

As Xort said if you leave Cape May 2 hours or so before the incoming tide you can sweep the Delaware for 6.5 hours of peak current and through the Canal to the Sassafrass in 10 hours. 

We took the trip with XORT last year and left an hour before them and rode the current all the way to the Patapasco in 14 hours from Cape May. 

Let me know more specifics and I can help you pan.

Dave


----------



## q9272678 (Aug 13, 2001)

Thanks gang. Thanks Dave.

I'm planning to leave from the Bohmia Wednesday around 11:30AM to catch the tide to Reedy and catch the ebb on Thursday. 

Frank


----------



## q9272678 (Aug 13, 2001)

Make that Thursday into the Canal and Friday down the bay!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

In case you aren't the same person that posted the same question on the SSCA Forum, I'm repeating here:

You don't care a wit about tide (unless you draw 12') going through the C&D. You care only about current. Unfortunately the phase difference between state of tide and current is very variable on that trip.

The best resource, given Internet access, is NOAA's Tidal Current Predictions. Props to Seaduction for pointing it out first.

I time passage to pass Worton Point (see predictions from NOAA here) at or within an hour after slack before flood. If you can maintain close to 6 kts through the water you'll have a fair current through the C&D Canal and all the way down the Delaware Bay.

Unless you fit under the bridge at Cape May I prefer Cape Henlopen as a rest stop on the way North or to wait for current on the way back South.

Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is usually 20 - 24 hours for me. Easy run even single-handed.

Remember that ebb/flood on the Chesapeake and ebb/flood on the Delaware are different (thus the interesting currents in the C&D Canal). Follow the current predictions in the links from Seaduction and from me and you'll be good. No need (unless you want to break up days) to stop at Chesapeake City or Reedy Island. Just scoot straight through and have a good run.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is usually 20 - 24 hours for me. Easy run even single-handed.


You don't sleep?

Setting a kitchen timer and waking up every 20 minutes does not seem a good option on this particular voyage


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> SVAuspicious said:
> 
> 
> > Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is usually 20 - 24 hours for me. Easy run even single-handed.
> ...


I don't sleep. Single-handed I get good rest ahead and plan on a good rest stop at the end. Really not so bad.

I've done 20 minute naps offshore but would never do that in the Chesapeake or Delaware. Things change too often.

With two aboard it's four on/four off. Sometimes Janet and I do six and six because that works well for our sleep rhythms. Three aboard is four on/eight off. Cake walk.

Starting in Annapolis is great -- it's 26-30 hours to the Atlantic through the C&D and Delaware and 20-24 hours through the Chesapeake.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

q9272678 said:


> Make that Thursday into the Canal and Friday down the bay!


Since you are taking the Reedy Route vs the one long day" way, the correct times to achieve the maximum current run from Reedy to Cape May is to leave 1/2 hour before slack going into Ebb not Flood tide.

On Friday May 31 that means leaving Reedy at 5 AM. You will carry a good boost from the current till 11 AM. Should take you past the Miah Maul and close to the Cape May Canal.

Reedy is a tricky entrance between two 2 ft above water rock jetties. Not a large openong but power through s current swirls there. Anchoring behind the low Reedy island gives protection from wakes, but not wind. Also large current so if you don't have all chain rig a Kellet to prevent anchor rode wrap of your keel.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

It's faster than I remembered. I walked through a sampling of the current stations (there are plenty - I didn't look at every one, but plenty to avoid surprises) and came up with timing. Note that I assumed SOG = STW = 6 kts so I did not take credit for current boost. If you account for that the time will be shorter than I calculated:

May 31, 2013 Worton Pt slack before flood 0957 so say 1000 (May 28 slack before flood at 0630 and 2030).

26 miles to Chesapeake City - 4.33 hrs @ 6 kts, pass at 1420, about an hour after peak current +2.3 kts

12 miles to Reedy Island - 2 hrs @ 6 kts, pass at 1620, 15 or 20 minutes before slack before ebb (note - ebb is now Delaware River & Bay ebb, not Chesapeake ebb, also note - reduce STW a bit through the canal to keep SOG about 6 kts to avoid getting here too early or take the boost early and and a short while in foul current before the Delaware boost builds behind you - depends on a trade of fuel consumption (slow down) or minimum total transit time (take the 2.5 kt maximum boost in the Canal and buck 1 kt for about an hour on the Delaware)).

21 miles to Ben Davis Pt - 3.5 hrs @ 6 kts, pass at 1920, about an 1-1/2 hrs into ebb, say -0.5 kts fair.

26.5 miles to Cape May canal entrance - 4.4 hrs @ 6 kts, arrive 2345, 2211 slack before flood & 0042 max flood +1 kt so 0.5 foul (note boost down the Delaware with 6 kts STW and average SOG of 6.5 kts puts arrival at 2315(ish) and results in less time in less foul current. Get SOG up to 7 kts average on the Delaware and you won't see any foul current.

Worton Pt to Cape May canal is 14 hrs or less with a total time in minor foul current of half an hour or so.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good deal. Dave worked out perfect senerio for a one shot trip. Arriving around midnight. If comfortable traveling at night, great way to go.

If you choose to hold at Reedy still, his data corroborates mine above leaving there at 5 AM in the morning. Glad to see my figures match up with the professional.

I actually give you a boost to 7 knots SOG traveling with the current. 

Also no need to follow channel exactly. I cut over to Jersey side at articial island and come ear channel at Cross Ledge only. You also an make a beeline for the Canal after EggPoint across the flats, just watch for fish taps, no need to go to Miah Maul,

He. Is correct about Cape Helopen. If you are on a mission best place. We go to Cape May, Utsches Marina for 1.50 ft for a fuel up for the trip up the coast and a great meal at Lazy Bones a short walk.

Also stop at Lobster House fish market on way to get super fresh seafood for the next nights dinner.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Time of arrival depends on the tidal cycle. 1000 at Worton is nice. Three days earlier it's an early start from the anchorage there but arrive at twilight.

All of which is moot since from data on the SSCA Forum the OP has a Gozzard 41 which won't fit under the fixed bridge in the Cape May canal. Cape Henlopen is the way to go.

With respect to following the channel, if you are doing a good job of staying in a fair current staying in the channel helps substantially in getting the most boost, especially off the power plant where the current is about the highest in the Delaware.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> Time of arrival depends on the tidal cycle. 1000 at Worton is nice. Three days earlier it's an early start from the anchorage there but arrive at twilight.
> 
> All of which is moot since from data on the SSCA Forum the OP has a Gozzard 41 which won't fit under the fixed bridge in the Cape May canal. Cape Henlopen is the way to go.
> 
> With respect to following the channel, if you are doing a good job of staying in a fair current staying in the channel helps substantially in getting the most boost, especially off the power plant where the current is about the highest in the Delaware.


Was not aware of the fact that the OP has a Gozzard 41 as it was not posted on this forum (grin). Good information to know as the bridge is 55 ft and the Gozzard is 57'4". Good catch for the OP

As I have also traveled many times to Cape May around the point and you can cut very close to land inside the Prissy Wicks area with no problem or danger. Let me present an alternative though to the Cape Henlopen breakwater, which I also like and is great for delivery Captains like Dave who want to just go and not deal with a harbor like Cape May and it boats,. It certainly is more secluded. It is a great jump off place for up the coast.

If you calculated the NM from the Miah Maul Lighthouse to Cape Henlopen, I am getting about 21 miles. The a trip across Delaware Bay at the mouth gives you another 14.6 km to the Cape May Ocean 2 Buoy.

Total distance is approx. 35.6 n miles. If you calculate the distance from the Miah Maul Lighthouse to Cape May Harbor ( around the point) and back out to the Buoy 2 to continue on the next day its about 26 n miles. I am sure Dave will check my figures  You save approximately 9 miles and don't have to deal with crossing the Delaware River by going to Cape May vrs Cape Henlopen. ( And you can some of the best Seafood for dinner)

It really all depends on your method of cruising, crew and how you like to travel. I am not disagreeing with Dave's route just showing another alternative. I have done both. The Cape May route much more often as I don't like the mouth of the Delaware or most parts and I don't want to face it two different days and like to get that portion of my trip over the first day.

Not knowing how you cruise and crew and your next stop I thought Id give you another alternative to choose from


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Turns out the OP grew up in Cape May and is going "home" for a visit so the Cape Henlopen alternative isn't relevant.

I hope he has a great time.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> Turns out the OP grew up in Cape May and is going "home" for a visit so the Cape Henlopen alternative isn't relevant.
> 
> I hope he has a great time.


Cool. Wonder I lived in that part of the Universe for 18 years before moving here. Great place.

If you ever stop there with Janet...Go to either the Ebbit Room in the Virginia Hotel or 410 Bank Street for two of the best restaurants I have ever frequented. Also look for my mug on the wall at the Ugly Mug on the mall in Cape May. You can use it to drink some of the best IPAs on tap, just make sure you leave my mug


----------

